# website for identifying phone owner



## Jadiel (Oct 10, 2012)

No not spokeo lol. I swear i saw it mentioned in a thread here that there is a website where you put in a phone number and it will dial the numver amd u can hear the outgoing voicemail message in irder to see whose number it is. Anyone got that handy? Thanks!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

It's not an answer to exactly what you asked.... but have you tried typing the number into facebook? Facebook is badgering people to enter their cell phone numbers. If facebook knows the number, it will give you the match.


----------



## How am I Going to Surviv (Sep 12, 2013)

It is spydialer. 

It only works with cellphones. You queue it up on your pc and it dials directly to their voicemail. You get an audio playback of their outgoing message. Downside is if they've not setup an outgoing message you get the default computer generated "Please leave a message for <phone number>". But it is free.

The target will know that someone dialed them. They may be able to figure out from the number that they were spydialed; the same way you can figure out you were Skype called. YMMV


----------



## asia (Dec 3, 2012)

How am I Going to Surviv said:


> It is spydialer.
> 
> It only works with cellphones. You queue it up on your pc and it dials directly to their voicemail. You get an audio playback of their outgoing message. Downside is if they've not setup an outgoing message you get the default computer generated "Please leave a message for <phone number>". But it is free.
> 
> The target will know that someone dialed them. They may be able to figure out from the number that they were spydialed; the same way you can figure out you were Skype called. YMMV


How can you tell if you were Skype called?


----------



## How am I Going to Surviv (Sep 12, 2013)

Skype calls generally come from a California area code, often 661.

If you google a phone number in your call log and its from 661 area code and there doesn't appear to be an owner, it may have been a Skype call. (unless you regularly get calls from there. Then you're on your own.)

Googling SpyDialer uncovers that it makes a similar call from area code 775.

So while a target won't know who initiated a call, it's not totally invisible to the target.


----------



## Forest (Mar 29, 2014)

Since this has been answered, I'll threadjack a bit.

How have we managed to stay lucky enough that cell numbers are pretty hard to locate?

My cell has been mostly "sales call" free for years, but my wife is now getting a few. I've tried before to locate someone's cell number, and it seems impossible. 

What keeps someone from publishing cell numbers to robocallers?


----------



## lordmayhem (Feb 7, 2011)

How am I Going to Surviv said:


> It is spydialer.
> 
> It only works with cellphones. You queue it up on your pc and it dials directly to their voicemail. You get an audio playback of their outgoing message. Downside is if they've not setup an outgoing message you get the default computer generated "Please leave a message for <phone number>". But it is free.
> 
> The target will know that someone dialed them. They may be able to figure out from the number that they were spydialed; the same way you can figure out you were Skype called. YMMV


Also, a lot of people have those burner/pay as you go phones. You'd never be able to trace it.


----------



## Squeakr (May 1, 2013)

Forest said:


> Since this has been answered, I'll threadjack a bit.
> 
> How have we managed to stay lucky enough that cell numbers are pretty hard to locate?
> 
> ...


Unless it has recently changed it is illegal to post cell numbers to those things unless specifically given the number to do so. This sticks from the days when it used to cost an arm and a leg for minutes. This is also why they never have posted them in a phone book and aren't allowed to. Not sure how old you are but when they first came out in the late 80's early 90's it was outrageous for plans. I had one and would make sure to have it off most the time unless I was expecting a call as the minute prices were outrageous, with no free nights and weekends or mobile to mobile.


----------



## lostmyreligion (Oct 18, 2013)

Squeakr said:


> Unless it has recently changed it is illegal to post cell numbers to those things unless specifically given the number to do so. This sticks from the days when it used to cost an arm and a leg for minutes. This is also why they never have posted them in a phone book and aren't allowed to. Not sure how old you are but when they first came out in the late 80's early 90's it was outrageous for plans. I had one and would make sure to have it off most the time unless I was expecting a call as the minute prices were outrageous, with no free nights and weekends or mobile to mobile.


Gawd do I remember the pain in my wallet..

Still, there was no such thing as a burner and even if there was, given their size, the phones were pretty hard to hide. Like a WW2 walkie talkie.


----------

